# FR: (de) différents + nom au pluriel



## Bert100

Bonjour

quelle est la bonne phrase et pourquoi?

1) Actuellement, Gom compte plus de 2.500 collaborateurs dans *de* différents départements.

2) Actuellement, Gom compte plus de 2.500 collaborateurs dans différents départements.

Merci

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## yannalan

Je dirai dans "ses différents départements"
Mai sinon, c'est la deuxième phrase qui est correcte


----------



## Bert100

si la 2ème est correcte, pourquoi dit-on p.e "je obtenu *de* bons résultats."?

Bon et différent sont tous les 2 des adjectifs => des devant un adjectif devient de, non? 

bav

Bert


----------



## yannalan

Quand tu dis
J'ai obtenu de bons résultats, ou des bons résultats, c'est indéfini
Mais quand tu parles de la firme, il s'agit de tous ses départements, ce n'est pas indéfini.
En plus ça fait beaucoup de "d"....
Je laisse les grammairiens t'expliquer mieux que moi......
Tot ziens


----------



## Ourouk

Bonjour,

Dans cette phrase, différents veut dire 'plusieurs'. il remplace un nombre et n'est pas précédé d'une préposition 'de' : on dit 'cinq départements' et non 'de cinq dép.'
Dans l'autre exemple, 'différents' est qualificatif et on dirait: 'dans des départements différents'


----------



## CapnPrep

Devant le nom, les adjectifs _différents_ et _divers_ (uniquement au pluriel) fonctionnent comme des déterminants. Ils sont donc incompatibles avec l'article indéfini (ou « partitif ») _des_ ou _de_. Ils peuvent être précédés de la préposition _de_ sans problème : _une comparaison de différents modèles_.

Il faut dire que Google retrouve des millions d'exemples du type "avec/pour/dans de(s) différent(e)s". J'ai du mal à croire que ce sont tous des erreurs, mais ce n'est pas la construction normale.


----------



## Ploupinet

"de"+adjectif existe bien... Mais pas ici !!!

On pourrait dire (  raisonnement faux, je n'y connais rien en grammaire théorique ) que dans la seconde phrase de Bert100, qui est juste, "différents" devient le déterminant du nom.

[...]

CapnPrep : Google ne sert à rien en grammaire ! As-tu seulement regardé les phrases retournées ??? Bourrées de fautes !


----------



## Orientale

Que pensez-vous de cette phrase :
« Tous partirent dans *de* différentes directions. »

Merci d'avance !


----------



## yannalan

Il n'y a pas besoin de "de" ici.


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> Ils sont donc incompatibles avec l'article indéfini (ou « partitif ») _des_ ou _de_. Ils peuvent être précédés de la préposition _de_ sans problème : _une comparaison de différents modèles_.


Attention, contrairement à ce qu'on peut comprendre dans ta phrase, article indéfini et article partitif sont bien deux choses différentes d'un point de vue grammatical, même s'il peuvent tous les deux prendre la forme _de _(_des _n'étant que la contraction de _de les_ dans le cas partitif).



Orientale said:


> Que pensez-vous de cette phrase : « Tous partirent dans de différentes directions. Mais il retint son valet de chambre. »  Merci d'avance !





yannalan said:


> Il n'y a pas besoin de "de" ici.


Ça va plus loin que ne pas en avoir besoin. Mettre _de_ dans cette phrase est incorrect.


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> Attention, contrairement à ce qu'on peut comprendre dans ta phrase, article indéfini et article partitif sont bien deux choses différentes d'un point de vue grammatical, même s'il peuvent tous les deux prendre la forme _de _(_des _n'étant que la contraction de _de les_ dans le cas partitif).


La confusion des termes dans mon message était tout à fait volontaire ; ce serait une question à débattre, mais dans un autre fil.

Pour revenir à _différents_, que pensez-vous de :
beaucoup de différents styles / pays / types / facteurs
beaucoup de différentes formes / tailles / manières / méthodes​Malgré le mépris de Ploupinet, j'ai refait une recherche sur Google : presque 1 million de résultats pour "beaucoup de différent(e)s".


----------



## tilt

_Beaucoup_, qui est un adverbe, est effectivement suivi de _de_, contrairement à _différent_, _divers_ ou encore _plusieurs_, qui sont des adjectifs (et un pronom indéfini, en ce qui concerne _plusieurs_).

_beaucoup de différents styles / pays / types / facteurs 
beaucoup de différentes formes / tailles / manières / méthodes _


----------



## itka

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien suivi, mais il me semble que nous avons affaire à deux mots _différents_  :

*Un déterminant*, incompatible avec un article : 
_"Différentes méthodes montrent..."
_
*Un adjectif* qui est normalement accompagné d'un article (ou plutôt d'un déterminant, en général)
_"Des méthodes différentes montrent..."
"Ces méthodes différentes sont apparues en..."

_Est-ce que justement la place de ce mot n'irait pas avec son statut ?
Plutôt que :
_beaucoup de différents styles / pays / types / facteurs 
beaucoup de différentes formes / tailles / manières / méthodes 

_expressions qui me semblent peu correctes, je préfèrerais :

_beaucoup de styles __différents__/ pays / types / facteurs 
beaucoup de formes __différentes__/ tailles / manières / méthodes 

_Autrement dit : 
Le déterminant est antéposé (comme il se doit pour un déterminant !)
L'adjectif est plutôt postposé...

Mettez tout ça au conditionnel, c'est la première fois que je réfléchis à cette question et j'ai peut-être négligé beaucoup de contre-exemples !


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Plutôt que :
> _beaucoup de différents styles / pays / types / facteurs _
> _beaucoup de différentes formes / tailles / manières / méthodes _
> 
> expressions qui me semblent peu correctes, je préfèrerais :
> 
> _beaucoup de styles __différents__/ pays / types / facteurs _
> _beaucoup de formes différentes/ tailles / manières / méthodes _
> Autrement dit :
> Le déterminant est antéposé (comme il se doit pour un déterminant !)
> L'adjectif est plutôt postposé...


 
Bonjour itka
Je suis tout à fait d'accord. J'allais d'ailleurs l'écrire... mais tu m'as devancée.


----------



## domlouise

_Bonjour, mon amie italienne, prof de français me pose une question sur laquelle je sèche... Qui nous donne un coup de main ?_

"Je n'ai pas trouvé d'explication dans mes livres de grammaire à la question suivante et mon assistante ne sait pas quoi dire: 
Quand faut-il utiliser la préposition simple DE devant le mot "différent"?
Exemples:
- Je l'ai trouvé en DE différents journaux
ou
- Je l'ai trouvé en différents journaux   ?
Ou encore:  Il y a DE différentes images de sa maitresse dans le texte.
ou: Il y a différentes images de sa maitresse dans le texte.

_Merci !_


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Pour votre première phrase, il serait plus correct de dire : "Je l'ai trouvé *dans *différents journaux".
Et pour la deuxième, il faudrait dire : "Il y a différentes images de sa maitresse dans le texte."

Le mot _de_ n'est pas à mettre automatiquement avant _différent_ et je pense que votre difficulté vient de là. Ici, le _de _qui vous pose problème est en réalité l'article indéfini _des _sous la forme contractée _de _du fait de la présence d'un adjectif antéposé (_différent)_.

Pour savoir s'il faut utiliser _des, _pour ensuite aboutir à _de _devant _différent_, il faut déjà savoir si l'article indéfini _des _est possible sans le _différent_. 
Par exemple : Je l'ai trouvé dans _de _différents journaux => Je l'ai trouvé dans _des _journaux => _de _est possible, mais le mieux serait de placer l'adjectif après => Je l'ai trouvé dans _des _journaux différents.
Pour votre seconde phrase, le _de _me semble très lourd, voire incorrect. De manière générale, j'éviterais d'en mettre devant _différent_, et je ne trouve pas de phrases où sa présence serait obligatoire.


----------



## LV4-26

Bonjour,

Contrairement à ce que semble suggérer proyoyo, pour moi...
1. _Je l'ai trouvé dans de différents journaux_
... est impossible.
Il faut supprimer le _de_. ==>
2. _Je l'ai trouvé dans différents journaux. _

Même si, comme le dit justement proyoyo, ...
3. _Je l'ai trouvé dans des journaux_
... est correcte.
Ici, _différents_ (2)  et _des_ (3) ont la même fonction structurelle (déterminants) et sont, sur ce plan, interchangeables.

4. _Je l'ai trouvé dans des journaux différents_
n'a pas tout à fait le même sens que 2.
- La phrase 4. insiste davantage que 2. sur la différence réelle qui sépare les journaux en question, sous des rapports divers.
- La phrase 2. se contente de signaler qu'il y en a plusieurs. En ce sens, elle est synonyme de...
5. _Je l'ai trouvé dans plusieurs journaux._


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Il y a de différents journaux, je veux de différents journaux
Il y a différents journaux, je veux différents journaux


Can someone explain the difference between these two types of phrases?


----------



## CapnPrep

What you need to know is that _différents_ can function as a determiner when it precedes the noun, and in this case it is incompatible with the indefinite plural article _de(s)_. See the following thread:
FR: différent - place de l'adjectif


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Donc en tant que déterminant "différents" signifie: plusieurs
et en tant qu'adjectif: qui diffèrent l'un de l'autre ?


----------



## tilt

Le sens de _différents _ne dépend pas de sa fonction grammaticale.
Dans les deux cas, il signifie _plusieurs _*et *_qui diffèrent_.

On peut d’ailleurs l'avoir en adjectif antéposé dans une forme comme _Ces différentes méthodes, _cas qu'Itka n'avait pas envisagé.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Mais je suppose que comme L-V4_26 l'a mentionné, quand il s'agit d'un adjectif: "il y a des journaux différents" sur la table, on insiste davantage sur la différence réelle qui sépare les journaux en question...

A mon sens, dans des cas pareils, le sens de "différent" dépend de la position dans la phrase, et donc de sa fonction grammaticale...

pour moi: 
il y a des journaux différents (= plusieurs, mais différents de X)

n'a pas le même sens que

il y a différents journaux (= plusieurs, sans insister qu'ils sont différents, les uns des autres)

Et cet accent qu'on met soit sur la différence réelle, soit sur le fait qu'il y en a plusieurs, semble être lié à sa position/fonction grammaticale...Tilt, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## blasius87

J'ai écouté et lu des phrases qui commencent par : il y a différentes sortes de... ou bien : il existe différentes manières de...

C'est normal d'omettre le "de" qui est censé précédé les adjectifs qui procèdent des noms pluriels ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Seeda

En effet, "différent" peut s'employer comme adjectif indéfini dans le sens de _plusieurs, divers_. (cf. wiktionnaire)

différentes manières = diverses manières (il y peut-être une nuance mais très légère)


----------



## traherne

J'ai une question simple (pêut-etre stupide):

Pourquoi dit-on "Vous devriez consulter différents médecins" et pas "consulter DE différents médecins"? Je crois qu'on dirait "d'autres médecins", avec l'article, n'est-ce pas?

Merci d'avance comme toujours!


----------



## Brestoise

Dans ce cas précis, "différents" fait office d'article. On dit aussi "voir différents spectacles", "écouter différents styles de musique", "manger différents plats"... C'est une des bizarreries de la langue française.
Mais sinon oui, on dit bien "consulter d'autres médecins"


----------



## geostan

While de + adjective + noun is the norm, some adjectives have, what one might call, a built-in partitive. Such adjectives as différents, divers, certains and quelques are examples.


----------



## snorklefritz

J'ai encore de la difficulté avec la precision des articles - 

Voici mes deux options selon ce que je voudrais dire : 
Avec son étude du Fulbe, Moore (2006) explique que DES différentes socialisations aux valeurs culturelles sont transmises à travers l'apprentissage de la langue.
Avec son étude du Fulbe, Moore (2006) explique que différentes socialisations aux valeurs culturelles sont transmises à travers l'apprentissage de la langue.

Est-ce qu'on se sert toujours d'un article avant un nom, ou est-ce qu'il  y a des exceptions?  Laquelle est correcte de ces deux phrases?  

Merci en avance!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

C'est la seconde qui est bonne. A la place d'un article on peut employer d'autres déterminants ( démonsratifs: _ce(t)_ , _ces_, numéraux : _deux_, _trois_.. ),  mais aussi des adjectifs appelés indéfinis comme _certains_, _plusieurs_,  _quelques_, _divers_, _différents_.

Les deux premiers n'admettent aucun article. Les trois autres ne peuvent être employés avec _des (_ou_ de ) , _mais acceptent _les_,  son emploi entraînant un sens différent :

_J'ai lu différents articles sur ce sujet_ ( = un certain nombre d'articles )

_J'ai lu les différents articles sur ce sujet_ ( = tous les articles )


Une petite remarque   : le mot _socialisation_ me gêne un peu , mais le contexte l'impose peut-être  ? ( on dit plutôt adhérer / adhésion à des valeurs )


----------



## patyl

Hello, I thought I always understood until I heard and read this on Journal en français facile (11-3-2018):

_Mais des lignes, on en a de différents couleurs._

Is this "de" legitimate?


----------



## janpol

C'est "différents" qui n'est pas "légitime" >>>> il faut l'accorder aussi en genre >>> différentes couleurs.


----------



## patyl

Merci janpol, au temps pour moi... c'était mon erreur de frappe.  Ma question est plutôt:

_"Mais des lignes, on en a de différentes couleurs.", _est-elle une bonne phrase ou faut-il dire 
_"Mais des lignes, on en a différentes couleurs." _à la place?


----------



## janpol

C'est la première qui Convient.


----------



## patyl

Ah, quelle surprise!  Selon la logique de ce fil, j'ai du mal à trouver une bonne raison pour l'expliquer.  Tu peux clarifier un peu?


----------



## Maître Capello

patyl said:


> _Mais des lignes, on en a de différents couleurs._


The preposition _de_ is required in this case because the meaning is not "various colors," but "*with* various colors."


----------



## k@t

patyl said:


> _"Mais des lignes, on en a de différentes couleurs.", _est-elle une bonne phrase ou faut-il dire
> _"Mais des lignes, on en a différentes couleurs." _à la place?


Les deux sont possibles, et peuvent être synonymes, la nuance est alors de syntaxe et de point de vue, mais non de sens : fondamentalement les deux phrases ont la même signification.

*Mais des lignes, on en a de différentes couleurs.*
_= on a des lignes de différentes couleurs. _(accent mis sur les lignes.)

*Mais des lignes, on en a différentes couleurs.*
_= on a différentes couleurs de lignes. _(accent mis sur les couleurs.)

Notons cependant que la première phrase peut avoir deux sens :
- Elle peut signifier - comme la deuxième phrase - qu’on a différentes lignes, qu’elles sont de différentes couleurs, et que ces lignes sont chacune d’une seule couleur.
- Elle peut également signifier qu’on a des lignes multicolores (ce que ne peut signifier la seconde phrase).

Dans le document d’où est extrait la phrase, ce sont les lignes qui sont mises en exergue et non les couleurs, c’est donc assez logiquement qu’a été retenue la forme avec *de*.


----------



## Soleilsurlesplaines

L'art se situe dans différents "mondes".
OU
L'art se situe dans de différents "mondes".

On dit : L'art se situe dans *de* *beaux* environnements scolaires.
Mais on dit aussi : L'art se situe dans *plusieurs* environnement scolaires.

"Différents" est un adjectif qui s'accorde en genre et en nombre, tout comme le mot "beaux", mais pourquoi ne doit-il pas être précédé de "de"?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

_Différent_ a deux emplois : 1. Comme adjectif qualificatif, il fonctionne comme _beau _avec le sens de _dissemblable _: _Les deux frères ont des caractères très différents
2._ Comme déterminant :_ Ce mot a *différents* sens_ . Il s'emploie exactement comme_ *plusieurs*_ et prend la place qui pourrait être celle d'un article ou d'un numéral ( _Ce mot a *des* sens différents ; ce mot a *trois* sens très différents : _ici _différents _est à nouveau un adjectif qualificatif ).


----------



## Soleilsurlesplaines

Merci J.F. de TROYES! Votre réponse m'éclaire.


----------

